# No internet connection after uninstalling Trend Micro



## asuhayda (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi-
This is my first post....

I bought a Dell laptop (Windows Vista 64bit SP1) in February which came preloaded with a trial version of Trend Micro Internet Security. The free trial expired a while ago and I wanted to uninstall it and then download Norton because we have an extra license for it.

I uninstalled Trend Micro using the Add/Remove programs, and then I downloaded Norton and when I tried to install it, I received a message that I needed to uninstall Trend Micro...but I had already done that.

Went back to add/remove programs and Trend Micro was still there so I tried removing again, only to get the message:

An error occurred while trying to uninstall Trend Micro Internet Security. 
It may have already been uninstalled. Would you like to remove...from 
the Programs and Features list?

I clicked on the Uninstall option found on the start menu under the Trend Micro heading, but my pc could not find the shortcut. I tried to open the other headings (read-me, help, etc.) but they weren't found either. I found Trend Micro still remains in my program files, but I was afraid I would do some damage if I tried opening any of those. 

I went to Trend Micro's website and searched their help files. They recommended downloading and running the Trend Micro stand-alone diagnostic toolkit. I followed the directions to remove the software, and when my computer restarted, I could not connect to the internet.

I tried troubleshooting using Windows help files, and when I tried to check the settings for the Dell Wireless WLAN Card Utility, as found in the Network and Sharing Center, I got a message that it was not uninstalled. But the WLAN card does appear in the Network Connections folder. 

After looking around and getting nowhere but frustrated, I used System Restore to go back a few days and now I can connect to the Internet again. How can I remove Trend Micro without messing up my internet connection?

Can I just manually delete the program files and then download a registry cleaner?

Also, I should mention that when I couldn't connect to the wireless network in my home, I checked the other laptop we have, and it worked just fine. I also physically plugged my computer into the router, and that didn't connect me either. 

Any suggestions would be MUCH appreciated! I'm so frustrated with this!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

1st thing I would like for you to do is to create a new System Restore point so you know w/o a doubt where we started.
START | *rstrui* - name the restore point

Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT) and save it to your Desktop. Go to Desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon, select 'Run as Administrator'. Let it run, then re-boot the system upon completion.

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Now for Trend Micro, take a look at these removal instructions. Do you have the PCCTool.exe file in \Program Files folder that they mention near the bottom of the page? If so, RIGHT-click on it & select 'run as admin'. It will probably fail if it is partially installed, although the system restore may have brought it back.

http://esupport.trendmicro.com/support/viewxml.do?ContentID=EN-1033129

Even if a no-go on PCCTool.exe, run the TMRT - the diagnostic program. Same as the NRT - make sure you RIGHT-click, run as admin.

Trend Micro RT - http://solutionfile.trendmicro.com/solutionfile/TIS/TISTOOL/SupportTool_64-bit.exe

Were the screens the same as before? You had NIS installed last time. Next is the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility 
- http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

Assuming you get Trend Micro out, re-boot (very important) then reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

Use AVG for a/v if you wish for anti-virus - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

I do not recommend that you install NIS or any other product with a 3rd party firewall. Vista does not like 3rd party firewalls because they interfere with Vista system services by blocking local NET BIOS ports. This leads to app crashes and before long you may find yourself in the Vista Forum starting a new thread for BSODs.

When you are finished, please run *msinfo32* and save it as an NFO file (file extension default). Zip it up & attach to your next post. I'd like to take a look at a few things if OK with you.
START | *msinfo32* - save as NFO file

Take a deep breath b/c I assure you that if this is all software related as I believe it to be, you will have your system up and running for the weekend.

Please send me a PM after you post and include a link to this thread.


Regards. . .

jcgriff2

1


----------



## asuhayda (Jun 5, 2009)

I downloaded the NRT and removed it without incident.

The PCCTool.exe file is for their PC-cillan product, but I don't have that, I have the Internet Security Suite. These are the instructions I followed:

http://esupport.trendmicro.com/Page...icro-Home-and-Home-Office-program-if-the.aspx

I ran the program, the screens looked the same as they did last time when Norton was installed, and upon restarting, I had no internet connection again. At this point, I restored the original firewall settngs and copied the msinfo32 file to attach to this post. 

I did not download and install the Windows Cleanup Utility yet. I wasn't sure if you meant for me to do this regardless of whether or not I lost my internet connection...sorry.

I ran the system restore from the point you instructed me to create, and now here I am again! 

About using Windows Cleanup Utility...my understanding is that it does not remove programs, but only stops them from running. That's why I haven't tried it yet. Is that true? Or, if not, what exactly does it do? I'm wondering if I should run the utility and then see if I can still connect to the internet.

Thanks so much for your help!
Adriane

P.S. I just looked for the msinfo32 file I saved to attach to this post and it's gone. Did the restore delete it? I didn't think system restore deleted personal files like that! I'm going to copy it again now and hopefully it will still help you. If not, maybe on the next go around I can save the file some other way so that you can see it. Please let me know. We have another laptop and so maybe through folder sharing I can copy it to that pc?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi Adriane -

I went through the msinfo32 NFO file (THANK YOU !) and see a few items that may be contributing to your no-Internet situation. This msinfo32 will do just fine for now.

1st item - good job on creating the restore point. Now that we know NIS can be removed w/o bothering IE, please go ahead and run the NRT again. Re-boot, reset the firewall and then create another restore point. This will be your new starting point.

You said you have the Trend Micro Internet Security Suite (TMIS). 1st try the Windows Installer Cleanup Utility (WICU). It is like Control Panel/ Program un-install but can un-install corrupt installations as well as whole programs that you will never find in Control Panel. 

If no-go w/ WICU, let's try and revive TMIS. Download the 30-day trial version of TMIS from Trend Micro (SAVE it to Desktop) - http://us.trendmicro.com/us/downloads/home-and-homeoffice/

Save it to your desktop. Then go to desktop, right-click on the TMIS icon, select 'run as admin'. It should come up with a repair option, If not, install it. Then use the WICU to un-install/ remove it; re-boot; reset the Windows Firewall.

Install AVG - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition

Please let me know how things turn out - via PM again if you don't mind. 

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## sri1234 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi,

I saw your posting on this issue. I also ran into the same problem couple days ago. I uninstalled Trend Micro using Add/Remove programs in my laptop (Windows Vista, sp1). After restart, it would connect to router but not an internet. In order to connect to wireless, I need to connect thru cable (LAN) first. It seems like it is not obtaining DNS server. I also installed the wirelss driver but it did not help.

I started having this issue after uninstalling the expired Trend Micro software that came with Dell when I bought a year ago. When I called Dell, they said they can not support us since our warranty has been expired. Any help you could provide, I would greatly appreciate it. 

PS: I installed 'Symantec Protection' without uninstalling Trend Micro and I turned off Trend Micro. And everything was working fine without anymore. 

Looking forward to hear from you. Please help.

Thank you,
Sri


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

sri1234 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw your posting on this issue. I also ran into the same problem couple days ago. I uninstalled Trend Micro using Add/Remove programs in my laptop (Windows Vista, sp1). After restart, it would connect to router but not an internet. In order to connect to wireless, I need to connect thru cable (LAN) first. It seems like it is not obtaining DNS server. I also installed the wirelss driver but it did not help.
> 
> ...



Hi Sri - 

I recevied your message. 

I would like for you to follow the following set of instructions in the quoted area below this post as I believe it is necessary to take out both the Symantec Protection and Trend Micro installations based on the information that you have provided.

I am unaware of a removal tool written specifically for Symantec Protection, so for now use the Notron Tool Remover as it was written by Symantec / Norton. Then follow the instructions for Trend Micro found in my quote below or use these - 

http://esupport.trendmicro.com/Page...icro-Home-and-Home-Office-program-if-the.aspx

You can also use the Revo uninstaller - http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html

Windows Installer Cleanup Utility - http://support.microsoft.com/kb/290301

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.



jcgriff2 said:


> 1st thing I would like for you to do is to create a new System Restore point so you know w/o a doubt where we started.
> START | *rstrui* - name the restore point
> 
> Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT) and save it to your Desktop. Go to Desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon, select 'Run as Administrator'. Let it run, then re-boot the system upon completion.
> ...


----------



## sri1234 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi Jeff,

Thanks so much for your help. I restored my computer back to the date before I uninstalled Trend Micro anitvirus. After restoring and restarting, the issue has been resolved. My laptop automatically connects to wireless. Since the wireless is working, I have not uninstalled both of the antivirus softwares from my computer. But when I tried to uninstall Symantec from 'Add/Remove programs', it does not seem to work. As per your instructions, I should uninstall both of them before I install new antivirus software. According to the Symantec website, I should be able to manually uninstall it through 'Add/Remove Programs' but it is not working for me. 

Please help. I'll appreciate your time and help.

Thanks
Sri


----------

